# ISO recipes using dried guava and dried pineapple



## LadyCook61 (Aug 3, 2008)

I like the fruits out of the bag  but also wanted to use them in a recipe, doesn't matter what kind.


----------



## MostlyWater (Aug 3, 2008)

i can give you a fancy muffin recipe for the dried pineapple if you want


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 3, 2008)

MostlyWater said:


> i can give you a fancy muffin recipe for the dried pineapple if you want


 
That would be great ! Thanks !


----------

